# Troubleshoot themes in Beryl



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

I have installed Beryl on my Suse 10.2 system and using emerland theme manager but I can't figure out how to change themes from emerland theme manager there is no option to apply theme?

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/2923/beryl1tp9.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

You just have to click on the theme to apply it.
But looking at the screenshot, either beryl is not running as your window manager or you have selected heliodor as your decoration manager.

checked again, beryl is not running.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

look at these screenshots there is a beryl logo on desktop cube ! and beryl-xgl in process table '
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/9949/beryldg4.th.png

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/9727/beryl2zb7.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm. then why isn't there beryl-manager icon? Also check if the decoration manager is heliodor?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Hmm. then why isn't there beryl-manager icon? Also check if the decoration manager is heliodor?



where to check this ?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

You should get a beryl-manager icon. Try running beryl-manager from command line.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

it is resulting following error 

xvinfo: unable to open display
xdpyinfo:unable to open display "".


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

Try from Konsole.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

tried ^^ but no sucess now I can't see title bars of applications !
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/1346/beryl3fn1.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

Also what graphics card? What driver are you using?
And I guess xgl needs xserver-xorg-air. Is it running?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

```
loveme@Jurisprudence:~> beryl
**************************************************************
* Beryl system compatibility check                           *
**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : XGL

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
```

I m using XGL with on board graphic in Intel 845 GVSR


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

Change over to AIGLX. XGL is good for ati. AIGLX does better on intel.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Change over to AIGLX. XGL is good for ati. AIGLX does better on intel.



but this too doesn't solve my problem XGL is running smooth on my board but I can't beryl themes .


----------



## dissel (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't know much about linux...but I think beryl-manger Icon only visible when Suse run In Gnome desktop.
Please correct me If I am wrong.

I also faced the same problem....then I removed it.


----------



## freebird (Apr 27, 2007)

I too saw beryl-manager icon on gnome.and dont expect konsole to give X related O/P.try xterm or gnome-terminal for o/p.or use a package called sux installed.
but yes u have to select the  correct window manager in this case beryl and it is easy via beryl-manager.so issue beryl-manager cmd and see,also if it shows metacity(err u use kde?) then replace via  beryl --replace cmd.
I feel Compiz may be low in effects and plugins,but surely more stable.Also it will be good as beryl and compiz is in the verge of a merger.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2007)

eagle_y2j are you running xorg or xorg-air or xserver-xgl?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 27, 2007)

^^ Xorg


----------



## eddie (Apr 28, 2007)

You are not running Beryl's native window manager which is known as emerald...rather you are running KDE specific Beryl window manager known as aquamarine...this why you are not able to use emerald themes. You need to find kde window decorator themes and use them or change to emerald window manager.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 28, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> You are not running Beryl's native window manager which is known as emerald...rather you are running KDE specific Beryl window manager known as aquamarine...this why you are not able to use emerald themes. You need to find kde window decorator themes and use them or change to emerald window manager.



^^ yes we are discussing this only how to start beryl with AIGLX and emerald in Open Suse 10.2


----------



## mehulved (Apr 28, 2007)

Have you tried to follow beryl wiki?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 28, 2007)

yup! i started from there only anyways I tried beryl on Ubuntu and I was successful without a glitch

I messed up my Suse now I can't type in GUI mode is there any way to reset or restore ?


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 30, 2007)

well after installing beryl what dhoul I do to install AiGLX instead of XGL..(my opensuse crashed after installing in proper manner..I hgave intel 845GVSR with onboard grafix and 512 mb ram)


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ AIGLX is a part of from Xorg-7.2(u can check version from terminal by "Xorg -version" cmd)
Just remove XGL packages will do i suppose.


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 30, 2007)

but now i dont seem to be able to login into opensuse at all..will I need to insert dvd and repair?


----------



## freebird (Apr 30, 2007)

edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf necessarily pointing out the correct driver(whcih video card do u have?)
press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login as root there.edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf using nano editor:

```
#nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
check the section "Device"

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
        Driver          "i810"
        EndSection
```
save by pressing CTRL+X to exit,enter "Y",now type "gdm" to get login prompt.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 30, 2007)

can someone guide me how to enable  Beryl with X.org AIGLX
 I am trying to follow this guide but I am not clear which packages do I need to install for Beryl with X.org AIGLX


----------



## eddie (Apr 30, 2007)

These are the packages you need to have installed to get Beryl working with AIGLX.
	
	



```
* beryl-core-snapshot
    * beryl-plugins-snapshot
    * emerald-snapshot : window decorator
    * emerald-themes-snapshot
    * aquamarine-snapshot
    * beryl-settings-snapshot
    * beryl-manager-snapshot
```


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 1, 2007)

getting this error after installing beryl .can't change windows manager from metacity to beryl ! it crashes and changes automatically to metacity


```
hackerz99:~ # beryl-manager
hackerz99:~ # libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
**************************************************************
* Beryl system compatibility check                           *
**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed
Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2048x2048)

beryl: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0
beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
Window manager warning: Failed to read theme from file /opt/gnome/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml: Failed to open file '/opt/gnome/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml': No such file or directory
Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Gilouche": Failed to open file '/opt/gnome/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml': No such file or directory
Window manager warning: Lost connection to the display ':0.0';
most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
the window manager.
**************************************************************
* Beryl system compatibility check                           *
**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed
Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2048x2048)

beryl: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0
beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
Window manager warning: Failed to read theme from file /opt/gnome/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml: Failed to open file '/opt/gnome/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml': No such file or directory
Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Gilouche": Failed to open file '/opt/gnome/share/themes/Gilouche/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml': No such file or directory
Reloading...

(emerald:7848): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
Reloading...

(emerald:7848): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_drawable_unref: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
```


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

try beryl --replace


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 1, 2007)

^^ again it says 
beryl: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0
beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
hackerz99:~ #


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

> Another composite manager is already running
> 
> Most likely KDE is running its own composite manager effects (using kompmgr), and Beryl therefore can’t run. To disable KDE’s window effects, open up the control center and disable the translucency effects:
> K Menu -> Configure Desktop (Personal Settings). Then go to Desktop -> Window Behaviour.
> ...


*linux.wordpress.com/2007/01/27/opensuse-102-installing-beryl/

Also do this 
ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager
ln -s /usr/bin/beryl ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl

Now you should get beryl running whenever you login to KDE.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 1, 2007)

^^ tried above before hand 

it results in a white cube


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

check the same link. The solution to white cube is also there. Just below the part I put here.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 1, 2007)

Yepeeeeeee! i configured Beryl on my SUSE box sucesfully .so nice of u all who helped


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

Great. Have fun with it.


----------



## Vivek788 (May 1, 2007)

well...how do i remove xgl pack?
I don't need to remove the other packs of beryl na?Only xgl needs to be removed to get AIGLX right?


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 1, 2007)

ok one more query how to stop Beryl start automatically using command line


----------

